# Oil filter housing for '74 GTO



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I need to get a 90 degree oil filter housing for my '74 GTO to get clearance on longbranch exhaust manifolds. My stock oil filter housing is a 110 degree part and the angle makes the installation of the oil filter not fit. I will be using an oil filter housing adapter from RARE to clear the LB manifolds, but it only works with the 90 degree part. 

Any suggestions on best places to get a 90 oil filter housing?

Thanks.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

An alternative might be what I did 21 years ago. The guys that rebuilt my '67 GTO put on Hooker headers. When I crawled under the car to do my first oil change, I found that the standard oil filter would not come out once it was unscrewed from the housing. Surprise! I tried a remote set up with two lines running to an adaptor but one of the lines chafed on the upper control arm. So being the foolish person that I am, I went to the local parts store, got the correct filter, and then started opening up other filter boxes till I found a narrow one with the same dia gasket. Turned out it was a Purolator for a 5.7 Cadillac. Slipped right in between the header pipes. I don't remember the number. But what is on there now is a Pennzoil PZ28. Nary a problem in 21 years.......


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

pjw thanks for the suggestion. Interesting idea looking for oil filter based on gasket diameter instead of just getting the one normally used on a specific vehicle.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some photos but they don't tell you much. Filter hangs straight down. Here is a cross reference link for an HL3506. JIFFY-LUBE HL3506 - Alternative oil filters
As you can see there is some road grime on it but no leaks.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

pjw thanks for the follow-up and taking/posting photos of your setup.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go on the AMES forum and put in a call-out for the right adapter. A member will help you out. I always go to a bigger filter when possible, but never smaller. Get the right adapter so you can run a good size filter. I ran into this on my '66 GTO 36 years ago and ended up installing a very ugly but functional remote filter. Worked very well, and the filter was right on my firewall. Now, as a grown up, I'd just install the right adapter to the block!


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks geeteeo on the ideas for locating the part at AMES forum, I can give that a try.


----------

